# My New Verizon Phone



## Lightninrod (May 26, 2009)

It's Samsung's new Alias 2.  Its E-ink technology is amazing and allow's for easy, fast texting if that's your 'thing'.  Its 2 MP camera takes very nice pics, especially its Panorama function.  Call clarity is good too after all, it's a 'phone'.


Dan


----------



## Lightninrod (May 26, 2009)

Six frame shot from my A2:







Eight(the widest) frame shot:


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 27, 2009)

You got me wanting this phone!  I am due for an upgrade!!


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 28, 2009)

i just bought this phone should be here tomorrow or friday


----------



## J.R. (May 28, 2009)

I got one of these last wendsday. I the it is great I can talk/use it like a normal phone then when I want to text i have a key board instead that hitting a key 2 & 3 times to get a letter. Only thing I don't like is there is no zoom on the camera, am I correct? Lightingrod, I just seen the panorama setting lol you can tell I have not read the book.
J.R.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 28, 2009)

Yes, the camera has a Zoom feature but it's limited.  With the camera on, just press the upper, gray button that is above the OK button.  Each press zoom's in a little.

Btw, VZW's online store was out of stock for two days but they have them back in now.  I bought mine online and they ship overnight, free by FedEx plus you get an instant rebate if you are due one.

Here are a bunch of reviews.

And, here is a thread full of info.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 1, 2009)

My new Nutshell leather case for my A2:
















It's from the Nutshell case company in New Zealand and took eleven days to be made and shipped/delivered.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 1, 2009)

How do you like the phone so far?


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm lovin' it.  It's almost a smart phone but I don't need the extras(including higher costs) of those kinds of phones.

Here's another pic of my Nutshell holster:


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 1, 2009)

I really like the LG phones but this one has got me thinking!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard they recalled this phone.  Any truth to that?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 10, 2009)

*NutShell Phone Holder*

Lightninrod,
Can you provide a link and the $$ of this phone holder please?


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 12, 2009)

No, the Alias2 hasn't been recalled though VZW online(and some corp. stores) has run out of stock several times over the last few weeks.

Here is the Nutshell site.

Mine is their model 250 with the magnetic tab and stainless steel clip added.  I also requested the darkest tan they had in their leather.  EDIT:  I paid $73.83 including shipping from NZ for that holster.

Some more pics taken with my A2:

Well it looks like VZW's photo gallery won't let me load them though their links show up here as I'm editing???

These were all taken inside with no added lighting.
















The A2 has no flash but it does have a Night time function with the camera.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 13, 2009)

Just got an extended(1600 mAH) battery and cover today.  Some pics:


----------

